# Chest with Ronnie



## Concreteguy (Jan 31, 2018)

Do it exactly the same way as Ron and you will get the same exact results. PROMISE.......


[ame]https://youtu.be/6PWAQJy3gIs[/ame]


----------



## Sully (Jan 31, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Do it exactly the same way as Ron and you will get the same exact results. PROMISE.......



I really wish it worked that way. I really do! Great vid, though.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 1, 2018)

RC in his prime was one of the best to ever do it. His strength was always unbelievable to me. Great video!


----------



## Sully (Feb 3, 2018)

I noticed his ROM on those dumbbell presses was fairly limited. Was that normal for him, or did he do that from time to time as a variation? Not that anyone is actually familiar enough with his training to know the answer to my question, but just thought I’d ask.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 3, 2018)

Ron, Jay, Branch, it seams like most of the truly "big" players in the sport don't get caught up in technique. They could probably grow laying in bed thinking about training. Even the technically clean guys go to partials at the end of there sets to ring out every last rep.  Watching Branch train is a "how too" session in not training properly. Kinda just makes me rub my chin.......


----------



## Sully (Feb 3, 2018)

Makes me wonder if it has something to do with getting to a certain size? Like once you get there you don’t have to worry about certain things like form or ROM as much, or at all. Or if it’s just a genetic thing and they would get big whether they had great form and ROM or not.


----------



## SURGE (Feb 4, 2018)

His rom looks ok to me. I doubt he was thinking keeping constant tension and it's more just a weight factor or whatever feels good.


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

SURGE said:


> His rom looks ok to me. I doubt he was thinking keeping constant tension and it's more just a weight factor or whatever feels good.



I’m not saying it’s terrible, just a little limited. Not what I would call a “full range of motion”.


----------



## Viking (Feb 6, 2018)

Great video. He was a freak. I do the same on most of my presses. Not sure what he does for barbell presses but I try to keep the bar a few inches from my chest to avoid shoulder issues.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Such a classic! I use to watch that before the gym back in the day.


----------



## Victory (Mar 4, 2018)

ELIMINATOR said:


> Such a classic! I use to watch that before the gym back in the day.



I am going to do that now. I could copy it 100 times and my chest won't look like his but I can hope!


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Do it exactly the same way as Ron and you will get the same exact results. PROMISE.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Actually everyone is different. Never should one mimic a pro. Study , understand the concepts but realize you need to spend long time working your way and Ronnie has experience expertise in using chemicals to enhance recovery. Which is also learning process not a shortcut


----------



## FastBunny (May 29, 2018)

Different indeed. There was a magazine article that talked about how Robnie’s cells repirduced at 2x date more than normal people, guess that had something to do with the size?


----------



## bbuck (Jun 2, 2018)

Copying the workouts of some one that is genetically gifted probably wont get you the same results unless you have similar genetics. Find some one who has struggled to make good gains and they can most likely give you better advice.


----------



## ketsugo (Jun 2, 2018)

Sully said:


> I noticed his ROM on those dumbbell presses was fairly limited. Was that normal for him, or did he do that from time to time as a variation? Not that anyone is actually familiar enough with his training to know the answer to my question, but just thought I’d ask.





First yes but good eye - partials are a good technique to get used to heavy workout pounds , create hyperplasia by recruiting most fibers etc. you begin strict , full but when you fatigue few extra partial reps . Studies done in USA, Germany and Japan actually validated this couple guys from iron man mag made few ebooks called xrep etc Ronnie Coleman was used to illustrate this ironic lol


----------



## ketsugo (Jun 2, 2018)

Sully said:


> Makes me wonder if it has something to do with getting to a certain size? Like once you get there you donâ€™t have to worry about certain things like form or ROM as much, or at all. Or if itâ€™s just a genetic thing and they would get big whether they had great form and ROM or not.





Yes it’s literally an advanced thing I got copy of ebook just pm email I’ll send free . Otherwise google it


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

Find what works for you


----------



## whoremoan (Jun 7, 2018)

suppdude said:


> Find what works for you



agreed


----------



## MIA10 (Jun 10, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Watching Branch train is a "how too" session in not training properly. Kinda just makes me rub my chin.......



I feel the same way.  It's kind of like a deep respect mixed with curiosity and disbelief.  I can't imagine many of the top pros would have lasted as long as he has training that way throughout their careers, let alone the average gym rat.  It's kind of miraculous how well his body has generally held up.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Follow him on ig!


----------

